# bury some empty drums/buckets in advance of shtf,



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

so that you'll have a place to store food that you snatch up post shtf. Buried food is problematical until shtf, since dogs, rodents, bears, coyotes will dig at it, revealing it to humans, who WILL steal it, guaranteed. But empty containers, clean ones, have no appeal to critters. Post shtf will not be the time to be doing burials, trying to collect containers, etc. Grain, legumes, honey, salt/mineral blocks are cheap enough to risk burying in advance (maybe) and are so bulky/heavy that you pretty much have to do so. You'll need to eat 3-5 lbs of such food per day, depending upon your size, the temp, and levels of activity. So a 6 month supply can be 900 lbs. Along with 100-150 lbs of Crisco, peanut butter, multivitamins, non-hyrid seeds, and your BOB, that's about all you'll be able to put on a bicycle, have in your pack, walk along side of and/or tow on a bike trailer. A "long pole' Asian framepack lets you carry astounding amounts of weight. The frame poles reach within 6-7" of the ground. So all you need to do, when you need to rest, is squat a bit. I once saw a 110 lb Korean man TROTTING with a 55 gallon drum of diesel fuel, using such a pack frame! That's over 3x his bodyweight. Keep the perishable, expensive stuff in a rental storage, closest to your BOL, and move it to the empty drum or buckets (in the nearby woods) the first night of shtf. The drums of grain,honey, legumes, and salt can be elsewhere, scattered out, of course. That stuff keeps forever. This way, you can use up/rotate the fats, antibiotics, vitamins, etc, which go bad in 1-2 years, and minimizes the risks that you have to take that first night of shtf. Have grannie rent the storage, or use a "spare" ID, naturally. The last place to have your stuff, or at least most of it, is any place known to be owned/rented/associated with your name. Just ask the Japanese Americans, people in GA, Branch Davidians, Randy Weaver, or the MOVE group if the govt will come gas you, imprison you, steal all your stuff, burn you out or shoot you!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow. You have no idea about sentence structure or paragraphs. This is hard to read.

I guess that this board will soon fall apart since you're the only one starting thread though.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

okey said:


> so that you'll have a place to store food that you snatch up post shtf. Buried food is problematical until shtf, since dogs, rodents, bears, coyotes will dig at it, revealing it to humans, who WILL steal it, guaranteed. But empty containers, clean ones, have no appeal to critters. Post shtf will not be the time to be doing burials, trying to collect containers, etc. Grain, legumes, honey, salt/mineral blocks are cheap enough to risk burying in advance (maybe) and are so bulky/heavy that you pretty much have to do so. You'll need to eat 3-5 lbs of such food per day, depending upon your size, the temp, and levels of activity. So a 6 month supply can be 900 lbs. Along with 100-150 lbs of Crisco, peanut butter, multivitamins, non-hyrid seeds, and your BOB, that's about all you'll be able to put on a bicycle, have in your pack, walk along side of and/or tow on a bike trailer. A "long pole' Asian framepack lets you carry astounding amounts of weight. The frame poles reach within 6-7" of the ground. So all you need to do, when you need to rest, is squat a bit. I once saw a 110 lb Korean man TROTTING with a 55 gallon drum of diesel fuel, using such a pack frame! That's over 3x his bodyweight. Keep the perishable, expensive stuff in a rental storage, closest to your BOL, and move it to the empty drum or buckets (in the nearby woods) the first night of shtf. The drums of grain,honey, legumes, and salt can be elsewhere, scattered out, of course. That stuff keeps forever. This way, you can use up/rotate the fats, antibiotics, vitamins, etc, which go bad in 1-2 years, and minimizes the risks that you have to take that first night of shtf. Have grannie rent the storage, or use a "spare" ID, naturally. The last place to have your stuff, or at least most of it, is any place known to be owned/rented/associated with your name. Just ask the Japanese Americans, people in GA, Branch Davidians, Randy Weaver, or the MOVE group if the govt will come gas you, imprison you, steal all your stuff, burn you out or shoot you!


Not trying to read it.

Go home and learn Eglish

it"E skiil


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I disagree with burying empty containers . However your time, stuff and plan, so you do what you think is best. 

You do need several days worth of Cliff or granola bars. A couple years worth of easy to prepare foods with a long shelf life. Long term seeds and live stock.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm done. Doesn't matter what this guy is selling. I'm not reading another stupid thread, OK.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

Chipper said:


> I'm done. Doesn't matter what this guy is selling. I'm not reading another stupid thread, OK.


ohhhh, how can I EVER function again, knowing that the VERY special guy "chipper" aint gonna read my posts! It's the end of the WORLD, cause you know he's IT, man. Can't you tell?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you don't have a store of food NOW >>>> you certainly as hell won't be having any after a SHTF - much less be worried about having sooooo much you need barrel cache sites ....

very good chance the rioting & looting initial phase of a SHTF kick-off is because the store shelves go empty - if you're one of those TWD /28 Days fantasy fiction preppers that plan on living in the Cosco or a mall somewhere >>>> most likely will be just looking at a burnt husk of a building ...

the sheeple of means $$$$$ will eventually realize the coming of the SHTF and BUY $$$ the shelves empty - warehouses empty - supply line dry >>>> what's available will be widely dispersed among individual homes - either eaten & used or fought over ....

your various posting indicate you don't understand the basic of prepping >>> it's not vagabond road surviving or urban camping - it's preparing YOURSELF in advance ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

okey said:


> ohhhh, how can I EVER function again, knowing that the VERY special guy "chipper" aint gonna read my posts! It's the end of the WORLD, cause you know he's IT, man. Can't you tell?


More on........keep it up, but you're not an amusing troll. Gongs gonna ring soon.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I didn't bother to read the OP. Too jumbled looking.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I will play one time



okey said:


> Buried food is problematical until shtf, since dogs, rodents, bears, coyotes will dig at it, revealing it to humans, who WILL steal it, guaranteed.


if animals get to your buried stuff... no human is going to want it after that



okey said:


> But empty containers, clean ones, have no appeal to critters.


nor are they of value to me



okey said:


> Post shtf will not be the time to be doing burials


it will be at my place after the zombies show up



okey said:


> I once saw a 110 lb Korean man TROTTING with a 55 gallon drum of diesel fuel, using such a pack frame!


I wan tto know how you weighed them



okey said:


> Have grannie rent the storage, or use a "spare" ID, naturally.


my grannie is dead, can i borrow yours



okey said:


> Keep the perishable, expensive stuff in a rental storage, closest to your BOL


yes because the rental agents WOULD never violate the RENTAL CODE and rat freak your crap after SHTF... after all the rental folks are very honest


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Okey is into the meth again. Friends don’t let friends tweak and type. Do you have friends okey? Anyone to intercede?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Pure.
Gold.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I buy all my empty containers from some guy named okey. :vs_awed:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

okey said:


> ohhhh, how can I EVER function again, knowing that the VERY special guy "chipper" aint gonna read my posts! It's the end of the WORLD, cause you know he's IT, man. Can't you tell?


My guess you'll last about 5 minutes once the SHTF.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Whos in for stuffing okie6 in several buckets and then burying him.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Whos in for stuffing okie6 in several buckets and then burying him.


:vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Whos in for stuffing okie6 in several buckets and then burying him.


Nawww, I'll just rent us a wood chipper.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Nawww, I'll just rent us a wood chipper.


Yup just point the chute into the hogs pen. No cleanup required.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

okey said:


> ohhhh, how can I EVER function again, knowing that the VERY special guy "chipper" aint gonna read my posts! It's the end of the WORLD, cause you know he's IT, man. Can't you tell?


Are you being obtuse on purpose? Are you intentionally slamming words together in one massive block because it is your way to irritate people?

I'd think you'd want people to read your posts.


----------

